# getting cut off - respect for bartenders



## Pickaxe (17/8/13)

Just wanting to gauge people's attitudes to getting cut off at the bar when you get too pissed.

I'm a bartender, cut someone off at a family function for being a nob and taking the piss and insulting my bar staff. Copped an hour of abuse from the family for the privilege.

What are people's experiences getting or knowing someone that's cut off? **** with me or my colleagues, expect to get cut off, but how is the rsa policy effecting people's pub experience?


----------



## stevemc32 (17/8/13)

We tend to have a laugh if a mate gets cut off as we're all generally as drunk as each other but it's never a major problem or something we'd cause trouble over. It's more that the one who got cut off cops shit for the next couple of hours for letting it show.


----------



## mash head (17/8/13)

I know or knew a bloke who died recently after continually being served after he shouldn't have been. He tried to drive home and didn't make it.The law are now looking at those who served him and from the sounds of it some one or establishment is in the shit. So its good to say you've had enough as it your job as a responsible person. I know he chose to drive and could have gotten pissed at a mates place and done the same, just trying to say as a responsible server of alcohol you have responsibilities.


----------



## doon (18/8/13)

Was the guy at the family function actually drunk or just being a dick?


----------



## tcc (18/8/13)

how can you really tell?


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/8/13)

Can't really say as I've never been cut off. I usually cut myself off because I know when I can't drink any more. Sure I've already had way too much but still. I don't generally get to that point any more though.

I did get asked to leave the casino one night for being "too drunk" when all I was doing was sitting on a stool having a chat with a mate. That pissed me off because I was doing nothing wrong, just sitting quietly having a chat, not swaying around or nearly falling asleep or anything. I don't even think I had a drink in my hand. Stupid moron of a security manager or whoever the **** he was mustn't have liked the way I was dressed or something. <_<


----------



## yum beer (18/8/13)

Personally I think that a lot more people should be getting cut off....the law is there for a reason.
All the drunken idiots on the streets after pubs shut or even just during the night have been continually served somewhere in clear breach of RSA guidelines.
Th RSA is there to protect people from drunks, about time it was put into place properly.
Maybe we will see reports about 2 males fighting after testosterone levels got too high while having a few quiet drinks with mates.

I say good onya for cuting him off, though I would of cut off every fucker afterwards that complained about it as well.

Taken to its proper wording, it is a breach of RSA guidelines to serve a 2nd drink to any customer.


----------



## doon (18/8/13)

Well I guess it doesnt get enforced properly as places would go out of business wouldn't they! Sorry you've had one no more!


----------



## whatwhat (18/8/13)

I guess you have to look at the reason that the so called offender is being cut off the bar for. It is easy for the bartender to say that a paying customer is to drunk to be served again when the real reason is that they were just rude or not liked by the staff. Lots of people are rude without being drunk...

I have worked in most capacities in pubs and clubs and i found more often than not I had to back my staff who were really the unreasonable ones towards patrons. A little power goes a long way when your on the side of the bar with the drinks. 

I am all for the proper application of RSA but sadly that never really happens, and thats what customers find really disappointing..

IMHO


----------



## hellbent (18/8/13)

I had a mate cut off once and as he was going out the door he told the barman to "stick his pub fair up his arse!" then stormed out the door....next minute the door opens again and it was my mate who yelled out to him to "pull it back out again tomorrow" as he will need a beer!


----------



## Pickaxe (18/8/13)

doon said:


> Was the guy at the family function actually drunk or just being a dick?


Both. He wasnt wasted, but he was clearly drunk. The problem was he was acting like a drunk 17yr old. I gave him a few chances, and he continued to not just be the dick that he is, but mock and insult me. I can handle rudeness, hey, that's hospitality, but when you begin to mock me, that's when I take offense and when they can get fucked.




tcc said:


> how can you really tell?


glazed eyes, slurred speech, loss of dexterity. the guy was pissed, clearly.

The thing with me is, you can get pissed (not falling over pissed, but pretty blathered at my bar IF you can treat the staff and others around with you with common decency and courtesy. The minute that stops, is the minute I cut you off.

EDIT : That being said, if your a danger to yourself or others because of levels of intox, that goes without saying, no more.


Bascially, if you can handle your piss, you can drink. If you cant, **** off.


----------



## Toper (18/8/13)

I recently did the RSA and can see what barstaff have to go through.Copping abuse from pissed idiots isn't what they sign up for,so cut the dick off no probs.I've been knocked back a few times when visiting Melbourne, for being too 'inebriated' , and apart from one which I think was more because of my age  ,they were all deserved,finished my drink and politely left. Being polite to barstaff is common sense if you want to get served.


----------



## Pickaxe (18/8/13)

I agree it definitely should be put into practice more often, but when your a 20yr old bar maid or man, you really lack the mentality to manage drunks, levels of intox etc. That is a part of the problem too. Its a fine balance from being a prick, to looking after the wellbeing of all your patrons.

Cutting someone off can actually bring about violence etc. as well. But if you're gonna get someone that wasted on vodka red bull all night, expect the worst.


----------



## Pickaxe (18/8/13)

copping abuse? I had the parents of the 40yr old man I cut off abuse me periodically for nearly an hour. I am a fuckwit, a wanker, and apparently I ruined their family get together. The mother was insanely angry. I cut them off too.

Funny, if the bloke hadn't been a dick to me, i would have left them alone.

All they needed was common courtesy, and eventually I would have served the guy after a little break, just to slow him down.

Mind you, this is in a restaurant area where there are families with children. There's a level of behaviour expected in an all age area.

Common courtesy. Goes a long way.


----------



## Samuel Adams (18/8/13)




----------



## whatwhat (18/8/13)

Pickaxe said:


> copping abuse? I had the parents of the 40yr old man I cut off abuse me periodically for nearly an hour. I am a fuckwit, a wanker, and apparently I ruined their family get together. The mother was insanely angry. I cut them off too.
> 
> Funny, if the bloke hadn't been a dick to me, i would have left them alone.
> 
> ...


 Are you trying to justify your decision still.
I guarantee these people can't care less about you anymore. 


Your in customer service, nothing more. Remember where your bread is buttered.


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/13)

whatwhat said:


> Your in customer service, nothing more. Remember where your bread is buttered.


Actually the law (here in Victoria) says "drunk, violent OR quarrelsome" patrons must leave a licensed premises when asked. Even if they think their money makes them god


----------



## manticle (18/8/13)

Always loved that line: If you are drunk, violent or quarrelsome, you MUST leave the premises when asked.

"um excuse me sir - would you mind quietly putting down that broken glass you are currently using to cut up that lady's face? I'll call you a taxi if you like?"

Better would be 'If you are drunk, violent or quarrelsome, you will be removed from the premises'.

****'em pickaxe. Your call, you made it.


----------



## whatwhat (18/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> Actually the law (here in Victoria) says "drunk, violent OR quarrelsome" patrons must leave a licensed premises when asked. Even if they think their money makes them god


This may be so.. I don't dispute your ability to recite victorian legislation. I cant really comment on the incident either as i don't have all the 'FACTS'. I will just say to you that it seems that from what i can read no one was asked to leave? Just "cut off from the bar".

Any who, its me that make me good, not my money.


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/13)

manticle said:


> Better would be 'If you are drunk, violent or quarrelsome, you will be removed from the premises'.
> 
> ****'em pickaxe. Your call, you made it.


But that's the best part, when they refuse. "I'm going to remove you from the premises now sir, and do my best to see you make it it past the doorframe, but apologies if you don't." Said it, done it. As you point out Manticle a drunk person losing control quickly becomes a danger to others. 

The reason bars are different to other customer service situation is because EVERY patron is a potential liability to the well-being of others. If you don't like that the barkeep is in control of whether or not you get your next drink then drink at home. It's not all about you. 

Well done Pickaxe. The only thing I would have done differently is called the cops and had the entire family removed.


----------



## jakethesnake559 (18/8/13)

Too often bar tenders continue to serve out drinks and rely on security guys to boot people out when they get a bit wobbly.
I've been kicked out a few times for being too pissed, but have been sold a drink moments earlier.
At least if I was cut off, I could save the cash and be given a chance to sober up without having to leave the venue.

Good to hear a bar tender with the balls to cut someone off.


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> Actually the law (here in Victoria) says "drunk, violent OR quarrelsome" patrons must leave a licensed premises when asked. Even if they think their money makes them god


Maybe technically. However, law throughout Australia I believe is that regardless, if you are asked to leave then you have no right staying and can be charged with the following if you do:
a/ trespassing and/or
b/ returning to a licensed premises when asked to leave. (I recently got charged with this one)

People tend to think because an establishment is called a "public bar" then because they are a member of the public they think they have a right to be there when in fact they have no right. They are actually a "guest".

Nobody has a right to stay when asked to leave, full stop. A reason is not even warranted.


----------



## jyo (18/8/13)

whatwhat said:


> I guarantee these people can't care less about you anymore.




I reckon bullshit. Judging by the over-reacting, belligerent arses that they sound like, I reckon they would still be bitching about it all week.


----------



## Weizguy (18/8/13)

Rocker1986 said:


> Can't really say as I've never been cut off. I usually cut myself off because I know when I can't drink any more. Sure I've already had way too much but still. I don't generally get to that point any more though.
> 
> I did get asked to leave the casino one night for being "too drunk" when all I was doing was sitting on a stool having a chat with a mate. That pissed me off because I was doing nothing wrong, just sitting quietly having a chat, not swaying around or nearly falling asleep or anything. I don't even think I had a drink in my hand. Stupid moron of a security manager or whoever the **** he was mustn't have liked the way I was dressed or something. <_<


You weren't winning money from them, were you?

I have been asked to leave after pulling off a big win and then spending the bulk of it again. THEN they asked me to leave, completely sober.


----------



## Dan Dan (18/8/13)

Where do you work Pickaxe? Any decent beers on tap for me to come and try?


----------



## Dan Dan (18/8/13)

I promise to be well behaved


----------



## petesbrew (18/8/13)

I haven't been cut off, but at a work drinks a few months back a barman asked how many drinks I was up to.
It's a bit of a free for all at those events, and I was VERY happy at that stage, so I just took it as a "last drinks" call for me.

Got home safely, and recovered pretty well the next day.
All good.


----------



## Bridges (18/8/13)

It's happened to me before when bar staff have been rude, I've been unhappy about it. Also had bar staff say stuff along the lines of "make this one a water and we'll see you in a while." Politeness goes such a massively long way. Either way it's the bloke behind the jump who gets to make the call, I respect that ultimately it is his livelihood on the line if the 5hit hits the fan.


----------



## Spiesy (18/8/13)

yum beer said:


> Taken to its proper wording, it is a breach of RSA guidelines to serve a 2nd drink to any customer.


You're kidding, right? 

I've been cut off a few times, and 95% of them were well deserved, no problems. 

On a slightly different note, I find that a lot of people (not all, but a lot) who work in hospitality could do with being a little more hospitable. <- that comment isn't to do with being cut off, or even the serving of alcohol; just the attitude that some hospo staff display. I'm talking waiters, bar staff, anyone.
I've worked as a waiter and briefly as a barman before, it's not hard to just be polite and friendly.


----------



## Bizier (18/8/13)

I had a story last night, but it was lost and I am not re-typing it, but the gist was:
I order a round plus a water for myself. The woman serving me remarked on the fact that I voluntarily drank water because later on she would be making people drink a glass before she would serve them and she was not looking forward to the inevitable abuse which would accompany it.

I generally can get pretty boozed but still get served because I hold my shit relatively together and I am generally friendly and polite. There is no point making enemies with the bartender, they are the one dispensing your drug of choice. Simple equation.


----------



## surly (18/8/13)

I am ALWAYS polite to the people who provide my food and drink. ALWAYS.

Having said that, I have been told a few times that I would be receiving a water and not the drink I wanted. I accepted. Beats being booted and hell, I needed the damn water


----------



## rbtmc (18/8/13)

Yeah I'm not risking heavy fines just so some wasted patron can get more wasted.
Don't get mad at me because you don't know how to control yourself. If I offer you a water then you're clearly legless.


----------



## ash2 (18/8/13)

Dan Dan said:


> Where do you work Pickaxe? Any decent beers on tap for me to come and try?


So come on Pickaxe where do you work , We are all keyboard friends here , Dan Dan & I will bring a keyboard each so we know eachother .
I think I can type for Dan Dan here when I say you can ( cut us off ) before we spill our drinks over the keyboards. :beer:


----------



## soundawake (18/8/13)

I've only been cut off once.

Mildly funny story actually. Travelled to Melbs for a fun weekend with a couple of mates. We went to some hidden underground Japanese place called Yu-u for dinner (google it) and drank bucket loads of sake and got really merry.

On the drunken walk back home across town, we found a small bar that was still open and they happened to have a bottle of Bacardi 151 on the shelf. Righto, three shots ordered! I drank the shot, had a chat and a laugh with the the bar guy (who was the only worker in the whole place) and went to take a piss. As I was walking back from the toilet the bar worker came up to me and said 'you all have to leave. NOW.' I thought 'what the hell happened in the 45 seconds I was gone?' and I looked over to my friends out the front, then to the giant pool of vomit on the floor in front of the bar. Oh. One of my friends clearly didn't like the shot of one fiddy one. 

So we were almost back at our hotel still walking, and we wandered past some underground punk bar. All of a sudden, some dude I've never seen before comes running up to me yelling, 'GARY!!!! Gary its you!!! How the **** are ya?? HEY EVERYONE ITS GARY!!!!' (I'm not Gary.)

I was so hammered I was like, 'hey **** yeah I'm Gary, whats up??' and all these guys and girls come running up to me saying '**** its Gary!!! So great to see you!!!! Lets get Gary a drink!!'

My friends were looking at me saying 'Gary??' but they went along with it. The unknown people dragged me down to the bar. I ordered a jug of pale ale at the bar and as I said 'ale' I slammed my debit card down on the bar and it broke in two. The woman had barely poured 200mL into the jug when she looked at me and said 'you have to leave'. All the unknown people were saying 'nooo Gary noo!!' Staaaay!' but there was no getting any alcohol from that place. 

We walked to our hostel on Elizabeth St. The hostel has a bar on the first floor, and our room was on the 5th or 6th floor. We tried to go up the escalators to go through the bar to our room but the bouncers thought we were just drunken people looking for another drink (possibly guilty as charged) so they wouldn't let us in. No problemo, we used our swipe cards at the lobby next door to get in and up to the bar via the lift. We then thought it would be funny to leave the bar, so the bouncers would see us and go 'hang on, we didn't let those dudes in!!' so we left the bar downstairs via the escalators and said goodbye to the bouncers who looked rather quizzical. We then thought it would be funny to do this about 12 more times. Up the lift, down the escalators to wave goodbye to the bouncers. By the 8th or 9th time they said ENOUGH!! and threatened up with physical violence. Good time to go to bed. And there's my drunken story. 

There was another time we stayed in the same hostel, we went to the Tool concert and took bucketloads of acid, and when we were back in our hostel room still tripping balls a half naked wet Japanese man who had come from the showers walked in and freaked us all totally out, (he was assigned the wrong room by the hostel staff) but that story's for another day.


----------



## punkin (19/8/13)




----------



## Yob (19/8/13)

The last time I got asked to leave a bar by the lady serving, I did so quietly and said goodnight, 2 months later I was shagging her and getting free beer..

Always leave quietly and be polite..


----------



## tiprya (19/8/13)

It's just like the ref at the footy. You may not like the decision, or think it's fair, but no amount of complaining will make them change their mind.


----------



## Pickaxe (19/8/13)

Its not always the case about having to leave once asked. If you have no safe way of getting home, or are incapable, the venue has a duty of care to look after you til you get to a state to get yourself home.

@ Dan Dan and Ash2 - The Reef Hotel Noosa Heads. No, there are no tap beers to come and try, there arent even bottle beers to come and try. its a ******* ALH venue.

Food's good though. And so is the view.


----------



## Donske (19/8/13)

tiprya said:


> It's just like the ref at the footy. You may not like the decision, or think it's fair, but no amount of complaining will make them change their mind.


So very true, I once spent 2 hours drinking the water I was being given every time I asked for a beer, with typical drunken logic I figured **** it, persistance would pay off and the bloke behind the bar would eventually give me the pint I was asking for, I was wrong, worst part was that I was damn near sober by the time security asked me to leave.


----------



## manticle (19/8/13)

soundawake said:


> I've only been cut off once.
> 
> Mildly funny story actually. Travelled to Melbs for a fun weekend with a couple of mates. We went to some hidden underground Japanese place called Yu-u for dinner (google it) and drank bucket loads of sake and got really merry.
> 
> ...



How the **** are you Gary? It's been ages mate.


----------



## fletcher (19/8/13)

if you get cut off you have to grin and take it on the chin. 

i've been cut off many times, but i've also had lots of barmen who know i've been pissed and have kept me going, just checking up now and then so i'm not falling over being stupid.

i used to bar tend so i've had my share of cutting people off too. you get your dick heads and you get those who understand and are fine. it's like any customer service job. i get more abuse now working casually in a call centre haha.

respect where it's due though. no one should have acted like that mate. i would have done the same thing you did. the family sound like a bunch of assholes.


----------



## yum beer (19/8/13)

HEY,CALM DOWN, that was my family.....


----------



## dicko (19/8/13)

We could probably start another thread and tell the tales of woe about the absolute crap service you get in some pubs these days.

With full respect to the barstaff who are required to remove the odd "**** wit" there is many a time when you are on the client side of the bar waiting to be served and there is some young "titter" on the other side talking to a young bloke that she is keen on down the other end of the bar or there is the absolute "cock stud" that takes 20 minutes to serve two "dolly birds" their two drinks of something mixed with cordial, just because he is trying to make an impression.

IMO bring back the barmaid or barman that can serve 5 or 6 schooners or pints at a time, remember what everyone is drinking and who's shout it is and remember who really is paying their wages.
The poor training that results in client dissatisfaction is quite often, brought about from very poor training regime by bar managers and owners with emphasis from my observations on wiping down the bar and stocking bar fridges rather than attending to customers who in some cases come a distant last in their priorities.

Another rambling rant now finished B) Oh! and I have never been asked to leave a bar in my life...unless it was closing 

Cheers


----------



## Pickaxe (19/8/13)

Totally agree Dicko.

I'm a bit old school, especially when it comes to knowing what people are drinking, that makes my life easier, and the patrons love it.

Got tipped $20 for pouring a yank 3 beers one day because after the first beer, he didnt have to tell me what he was drinking on a busy night. He really appreciated it, said he doesn't see it much anymore. Shame really.

The staff at the Warren View in Enmore SYD 2008-2010 knew my drink and not my name, and that pub is shit loads busier than the one i work in. Really makes a public bar feel like home. That is paramount to a good bar IMHO.

On the topic of rounds, what i cant understand is the younger crowd - say round 19-22 yr olds, all coming in one by one and ordering a single Hahn Super Dry each. It's like no one has taught them how to shout rounds. WTF is wrong with them? They all drink the same thing, so its gonna be equitable?


----------



## manticle (19/8/13)

Keep in mind hospitality is one of the lowest paid industries of all. That guy chatting to the dolly birds will probably get more out of them in that 20 mins than he will from his boss in 2 years.

His boss might **** him but not in the way most people enjoy.


----------



## tricache (20/8/13)

Been asked to leave, and just went next door...been asked to leave and proceeded to walk out via the garden and then got thrown out :lol: we all do stupid things but you have to realise people are there for a good time and not to watch some idiot carry on like a boofhead!

I am a nice quiet drunk anyway so I am more than happy to leave and I usually know I'm done for the night anyway.

Had a close (used to be) mate who was asked to leave once (spilt a drink at the bar trying to pick it up and then dropped his wallet and struggled to pick it up ect, wrecked) and you would have thought they had asked him to give them all the clothes off his back and wallet! Carried on like a bloody child including ready to fight the bouncers (who I might say did nothing to stop/restraint/call cops) so we restrained him and loaded him into a taxi with a sober mate and sent him home. Lets just say we no longer talk...


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/13)

After 10 years of bartending I'd say a bartender needs to be 3/8 host of the party, 3/8 gentleman butler, 1/8 scholar and 1/8 barbarian. Your "good time" needs to be everyone having a good time, which always means looking after everyone in the bar and sometimes means putting a stop to bullshit, mostly with diplomacy and sometimes backed up with the lion's paw. 

My 2 FWIW.


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/8/13)

Pickaxe said:


> On the topic of rounds, what i cant understand is the younger crowd - say round 19-22 yr olds, all coming in one by one and ordering a single Hahn Super Dry each. It's like no one has taught them how to shout rounds. WTF is wrong with them? They all drink the same thing, so its gonna be equitable?


Its because of the David Copperfield factor. Its more common these days to have say a group of 10 friends and there will be 3 Copperfield's amongst them. So the first few shouts go down well then when it comes to the last 3 shouts they just up an vanish.

I have about 3-4 mates that I know would go shout to shout with me no problems. Just cant trust the rest cause they disappear cause they're tight flogs.

That and there's a smaller amount of beer drinkers in the younger crowds. They usually opt out for the spirits/fizzy alcopops. Men, what the **** happened?


----------



## tricache (20/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> They usually opt out for the spirits/fizzy alcopops. Men, what the **** happened?


Damn straight!!! Everytime I go out with some of the guys from work in Cronulla (Northies FTW!!) they drink bloody vodka and lime ect I just shake my head and get a real drink!


----------



## staggalee (20/8/13)

manticle said:


> How the **** are you Gary? It's been ages mate.


That fucken Gary !!
The life of the party.
He`s a scream, isn`t he ? :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (20/8/13)

Closest thing we have to a real life rock star.


----------



## yum beer (20/8/13)

Gary owes me a redback...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/13)

He owes me a few beers from when I had to save him from a group of bikini clad 18yr old hotties. Tough gig but someone had to help the poor guy


----------



## Pickaxe (20/8/13)

The amount of people i get drinking vodka lime and soda is ridiculous. Apparently is a no carb thing? Correct me if I'm wrong, I thought it was calories more than carba you had to "worry" about with drinking. The whole low carb thing sounds like a scam, like "low fat". 

******* vodka lime and soda, what a Shit drink. Ive asked a few people why they drink it, they don't even know why, sheeple.


----------



## manticle (20/8/13)

I have drunk vls on ocassion because it's light and refreshing. Good summer drink. I also like gin lime and tonic.

This is in addition to my tough and tasty drinks like beer and scotch.

I am tough yet sensitive.


----------



## YoungOne (20/8/13)

I think he did the right thing.
Even when I'm hammered I still know to be polite. Rudeness is one thing, but insults and goading are a bit much to cop at work.
The family sounds pretty trashy - the night wouldn't have been made better from them ganging up on the barkeep.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/13)

Prob come from Sunnyvale..


----------



## nu_brew (20/8/13)

Low carb is a scam. 

There is a load of energy in alcohol. Enough to power an engine. You could have no carbs just pure alcohol and water would still make you fat if you drink too much.


----------



## yum beer (20/8/13)

Low carbs work, my uncle who drinks- or drank quite a lot changed to low carb, changed nothing else, drank just as much, atye just as much and dropped about 15kg in 6 months.
Yes carbs do equate to calories but the body uses them differently.


----------



## fletcher (20/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Its because of the David Copperfield factor. Its more common these days to have say a group of 10 friends and there will be 3 Copperfield's amongst them. So the first few shouts go down well then when it comes to the last 3 shouts they just up an vanish.
> 
> I have about 3-4 mates that I know would go shout to shout with me no problems. Just cant trust the rest cause they disappear cause they're tight flogs.


amen mate. my mates and i call it a 'houdini'. i'll buy a few initial rounds, then usually stick to my own beers, unless it's a small close group of mates i'm with

edit: spelling


----------



## nu_brew (21/8/13)

Off topic again:

Low carb beer myth. 
http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-national/drinkers-exploited-by-lowcarb-beer-myth-20101210-18rlc.html


----------

